# (Do you sometimes) Send your cat (?) - Stand sb up



## ThomasK

Well, we do: we _sturen onze kat in Dutch - _even if we don't have one really - when we don't show up at a rendez-vous. 

In Portuguese, I believe: _dar o cano_. But why you give a reed/ tube (cano), no idea.


----------



## DearPrudence

In French:
"*poser un lapin (à quelqu'un)*" (literally: put a rabbit (to someone))

Explanation in French here, if that helps :-/


----------



## Juan Nadie

If I understand it correctly...

In Spanish it is: dar plantón, or, dejar plantado. (plantar is to plant, so here it means to stood up) dar = to give, dejar = to let.


----------



## apmoy70

No we don't in Greek. If we were supposed to meet a man and we don't show up, we say «τον έστησα» (ton 'estisa), something like "I stood him up". If our date is a woman, we say «την έστησα» (tin 'estisa), "I stood her up". The verb is always in aorist.


----------



## Maroseika

Russian:
Продинамить, прокрутить динамо - to turn over dynamo. 

What dynamo has to do with datings? No idea, though tried to find out many times.
The most popular version however is that a failed date is as uselessly lost time as when one is turning the starting arm crank (of the old cars).


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, M, but it need not be a date only; also when someone that we expected, simply does not turn up.


----------



## catlady60

In English, at least in the US, when we don't show up for a date or other appointment, we _stand someone up._


----------



## sakvaka

There's no special saying in standard *Finnish*. I tried the phrase _jättää joku lehdelle soittelemaan_ ("leave sy playing on the leaf"), but it actually means something different: not to give someone's deal to them, or then to stay waiting in vain.

However, in colloquial Finnish it's quite common to say _tehdä oharit_ ("do ignorings").


----------



## Maroseika

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, M, but it need not be a date only; also when someone that we expected, simply does not turn up.


TActually it is used in any various situations, though originally it refered to the datings.
It can also mean 'to drag one's feet' (динамить).


----------



## Rallino

Juan Nadie said:


> If I understand it correctly...
> 
> In Spanish it is: dar plantón, or, dejar plantado. (plantar is to plant, so here it means to stood up) dar = to give, dejar = to let.



We use this in Turkish too.* Ekmek* = to plant

If you don't show up, you plant him/her.

We have a saying: "I have been waiting for so long that I'll soon become a tree!"

I guess 'not showing up' thus "planting" someone might be related to this expression.


----------



## Zsanna

I can't think of anything apart from the normal descriptive term in Hungarian.

But for a long waiting you can say: 
"(majdnem) gyökeret vert a lábam" = my feet (almost) produced roots.

Also if somebody left you (either by first turning up at a meeting and leaving abruptly or by walking out from a paretnership/marriage), you can say: 
"faképnél hagyott" = he left me at a wooden picture. 

I don't really know what this "wooden picture" refers to - unless the speaker's face (kép can be either a _picture_ or _face_) that turns "strange" (like jaws falling, eyes growing big etc.) from the surprise - so I'm not really sure about the translation of it.


----------



## ThomasK

There is something interesting: is to keep someone waiting (wherever, at a wooden picture or till one gets roots/ rooted) quite the same? 

In Dutch it would mean that person was late, showed up late, etc. Or are we more patient?


----------



## Rallino

ThomasK said:


> There is something interesting: is to keep someone waiting (wherever, at a wooden picture or till one gets roots/ rooted) quite the same?
> 
> In Dutch it would mean that person was late, showed up late, etc. Or are we more patient?



It doesn't matter whether you keep him waiting or you show up late and thus unintentionally make him wait, the result is the same: He waits.  So he gets rooted in any case, at least in Turkish.


----------



## Zsanna

Rallino said:


> It doesn't matter whether you keep him waiting or you show up late and thus unintentionally make him wait, the result is the same: He waits.  So he gets rooted in any case, at least in Turkish.


 
Same in Hungarian.


----------



## ThomasK

I understand, you know, but to us it does make a difference that in one case we do not feel stood up, whereas in the other we do. But we never get rooted while waiting, we only get sick of it... ;-)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

vystát důlek, prostát důlek - something like "to make little hole by standing" = to wait long


----------



## Juan Nadie

Rallino said:


> It doesn't matter whether you keep him waiting or you show up late and thus unintentionally make him wait, the result is the same: He waits.  So he gets rooted in any case, at least in Turkish.


It is not the same in Spanish... we only get rooted when nobody showed up, if they are late it is the same that in Dutch.


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting though that waiting (or having to wait for long) does not inspire us to things happening to us (we do say: _het hangt mij mijn keel uit_/ it hangs from my throat, or something the like).


----------



## federicoft

In [informal] Italian: _dare buca_ (to give hole), tirare un pacco (to throw a pack).
In Rome's slang: _pisciare_ (to piss), used reflexively. E.g. _l'ho pisciata_, I pissed on her.


----------



## ThomasK

The hole stands for emptiness then, I guess. But then: what pack do you throw? ;-)


----------



## federicoft

A pack as in a parcel, a package etc. 
_Pacco _means 'swindle' in informal Italian.


----------



## Trub

"Ela me deu o cano" (she gave me the pipe/tube") or "Ela me deixou plantado esperando" (she let me planted waiting for her) mean "she stood me up" in Brazilian Portuguese.


----------



## Dragonseed

In Chinese, like in French, an animal is involved in the expression, but while French will "put a rabbit" (poser un lapin), Chinese will "free a pigeon" (放鴿子). 
I never understood why...


----------



## AquisM

In Cantonese, you release an airplane (放飛機/放飞机). Don't ask me why.


----------

